# Funny and gross Halloween invitation cards



## DigitalApoptosis

Greetings,

I have produced Halloween greeting cards from two of my funniest Halloween-related images. One is a classic, the vomiting pumpkin, while the other shows the meal that was served at my daughter's last birthday party. Did I mention she was born on Halloween? 










You can find the cards at http://www.cafepress.com/Apoptosis

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## danster08

I want to see, but the link is bad.


----------

